# Patio integrated receiver for TV/AM/FM/AUX



## vbphil (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm putting in a new covered attached patio with upper deck. In-ceiling speakers below with satellites on upper deck, rated <70 watts. Total of 3 sets of stereo speakers. I'm looking for a small footprint receiver to drive speakers with TV/AM/FM/AUX audio. Is there anything still made today that's like a high quality Stereo system of years gone by? Something that could mount below the wall mounted flat screen TV would be ideal. Mostly for background audio and would never be cranked up, at least for extended periods.

Thanks for any suggestions? -phil


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by 'small footprint' here. Most AVRs will be about the same width with depth and height varying with the unit and feature. My suggestion for this application would be to find a second hand or old stock NIB dusty shelf AVR of a couple of years back. You don't need any of the current featurs such as HDMI, video upsampling, HD audio etc. Just make sure that it has a setting for '7ch stereo' or similar so you can use all the available channels and power to give 2ch audio over 3 pairs of speakers.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Sherwood RX-4105 or Insignia NS-R2001 are servicable.

To run three pairs of stereo speakers you would need something like this http://www.jr.com/russound/pe/RUS_SS42/ or this http://www.amazon.com/Sima-SSW-Speaker-Selector-Pairs/dp/B00005NCWM/ref=pd_cp_e_2


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

If you could find a Toshiba sd-6109c in good shape, it might be just what you need. It incorporates Cd/dVd player, Fm/am tuner, aux input, 5.1 output and 55wpc into 6ohms. Not alot of power but should work well for what you are using it for.
One negative is that although it is standard width and about 7 inches tall, it is very deep at 18 inches.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

vbphil said:


> I'm looking for a small footprint receiver to drive speakers with TV/AM/FM/AUX audio.


TV – that’s going to be a problem. No one makes an all-in-one unit that does TV audio as well as AM/FM. That’s going to require some kind of outboard unit – cable box, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## vbphil (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. To clear up any confusions. By small footprint I meant the physical size of the unit. Also, I didn't mean it had to have a TV tuner in it, just accept an input from the TV.

I settled on a receiver from NewEgg. Sherwood RX-5502 4-Channel Multi-Source/Dual-Zone 400 Watt Stereo Receiver. It was on sale for $144.99, can't beat that.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the flexibility of the Denon AM/FM stereo receivers. They make 3 models and the top model has a HD tuner as well. They also incorporate multi-room, iPod connectivity, multi speaker connection, and video switching all in a nice AM/FM stereo receiver. So if you don't need multichannel you may consider one of these. I'm using the previous model Denon DRA395 w/ 80wpc and it is superb sonically. They mate well w/ dynamic sounding speakers vs. laid back smooth speakers IMO.


----------

